# Any groups in Fort Collins or would you like to create one?



## shygirl2 (Jan 31, 2007)

I suffer from social anxiety and public speaking. I would love to attend a support group but Denver is too far for me. So does anyone know of a group in Northern CO fort collins area or is anyone interested in helping me create a group in this area?


----------



## bluebird (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm in the Fort Collins area. I'd love to help create some group out here.


----------



## tjoceans (Aug 21, 2011)

*tjoceans*

I would toootalllly do a public speaking group! I also have pretty bad social anxiety. I have passed out in grade school trying to give a five min speech. The best class I ever had for getting me up in front of people was drama class. We got to get up and act goofy, which made us feel okay being up there. We even got to pretend slap each other in the face, but I remember the teacher was teaching us how to do a real slap. Our faces were so red at the end of the day! Anyway, that is something that could really benefit me! Let me know if there is any progress!!!


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

Dang, I just moved from Fort Collins about a week ago after four years there. I'm in Denver now, but if anyone's wanting to start anything, it would give me more reason to visit there and maybe see the few friends I left.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

IfWinterEnds said:


> Dang, I just moved from Fort Collins about a week ago after four years there. I'm in Denver now, but if anyone's wanting to start anything, it would give me more reason to visit there and maybe see the few friends I left.


I run a group here in Denver if you're interested. We're meeting tomorrow.
http://groupspaces.com/shy


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

Maslow said:


> I run a group here in Denver if you're interested. We're meeting tomorrow.
> http://groupspaces.com/shy


I'd be very interested!! Is it mostly on Saturdays and around the same time? I just transferred my job and don't get to pick when I work just yet. But after the first month, I should be able to work pretty much whenever I pick. So if I know when it's coming (hopefully 2 weeks-ish ahead?) I could probably be there.


----------

